# ^^ndstitle-0856^^



## T-hug (Jan 17, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-0856^^


----------



## Harsky (Jan 17, 2006)

Whoo! Whoo! Whoo! Sorry about that but I can't wait to try this out... but from what I remember when looking at early pictures for it, it didn't look hot.


----------



## mekaxero (Jan 17, 2006)

wow, a 1 GBit game.  and it appears as tho it is a remake of resident evil.  and less than a month till the us release.  i think i will wait for that before playing this game.  didn't even know they were remaking it.


----------



## lolsjoel (Jan 17, 2006)

doot doot doot that's pretty big.  however, i don't give a damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll wait out for the US version in a month-ish.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 17, 2006)

ah man, need to try this one out right now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope they use the original FMVs in it. That would be awesome!


----------



## compi (Jan 17, 2006)

This IS resident Evil in Japan as far as I know.


----------



## Issac (Jan 17, 2006)

umm.. compi.yeah.. i guess we all know


----------



## Chakal (Jan 17, 2006)

Ow! 1G, I won't be able to try it before buying it...


----------



## Lewigi (Jan 17, 2006)

That was quick. The only video ive even seen of this was on the japanese resi site. 
I really gotta get a flashcard and passme


----------



## Harsky (Jan 17, 2006)

Hmm. The file I saw on MIRC is 104mb zipped. Glad I have a 512mb CF and M3 adapter.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jan 17, 2006)

Well yeah 1 gigbit = 1024 megabits = 128 megabytes (which it probably is, when unzipped?)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 17, 2006)

Harsky you sure they are not splitting them? I hope it was a joke but could be possible. Anyway someone want to try this on their kits even if they are not playing it just to see if it works?

*Ediit 
DUH deltable man is right, totally missed that


----------



## T-hug (Jan 17, 2006)

You can play in 'Rebirth Mode' or 'Classic Mode' to start with and pick Chris for hard mode or Jill for normal.
I've only had like a 10 minute go but its very smooth I'm really surprised. 
Some text is in English but most is Jap including menus.  The voices are English but Ima still wait for the USA release.
Nice work WRG.

-EDIT-

I play on M3 + CF with GM 2.7 and FW14.  Fast Boot DMA set 4x and No Trim Rom (thx trin).


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool, didn't know this one was so close to a release! I guess I _should've_ realized it though after seeing a picture of the final product @ Juex-france (interview with Producer Minoru Nakai).

Can't wait to try it out, should be fun *fingers crossed* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* Dang 104.7Mb *downloading*


----------



## eife (Jan 17, 2006)

apparently, it works on SC SD, but not on CF.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : IT WORKS ON SC CF AND SD!!! (be careful of you SC patcher)


----------



## Janus151 (Jan 17, 2006)

this isn't the first game that is 1Gbit

the first one was the sequel to Feel the Magic called Akachan wa Doko Kara Kuru no? (The Rub Rabbits)

so this is actually the second game!


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be keen to try this one out. Though I haven't been following its development.


----------



## skywarp (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone try trimming it with GBTA yet?


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 17, 2006)

Could anyone confirm if there's any cooperative play in the game? I know I read something about it once, but that was a long time ago...

And w00t - I'm a Maniac now!


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 17, 2006)

Woohoo! Resident Evil DS!


----------



## Rather Dashing (Jan 17, 2006)

is it playable if you don't know japanese?


----------



## WK416 (Jan 17, 2006)

YEEEASss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quick! Everyone who likes this game buy it (or wait for the US release) so Capcom will make more for DS! (they're basing it on customer interest)

By the way. Did anyone pick up the Limited Edition pack? The one that comes with the S.T.A.R.S. DS case?
I hope the R button on my DS doesn't get worse when the US version comes out. That would suck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: All Biohazard games are playable with no knowledge of Japanese. It just takes some trial and error in the puzzles (or a helpful guide) and you don't miss much of the story since the voice acting is all English.


----------



## tshu (Jan 17, 2006)

Hm, didn't know it was coming out so soon. I might try it out.


----------



## Bi99uy (Jan 17, 2006)

Now i remember why i didn´t like the RE series. Horrible control, bad voiceacting and a terrible manuscript. Why, Oh, Why coulndn´t Capcom impent better controller in the Rebirth mode. The purists will play the original anyway.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Bi99uy @ Jan 17 2006 said:


> Now i remember why i didn´t like the RE series. Horrible control, bad voiceacting and a terrible manuscript. Why, Oh, Why coulndn´t Capcom impent better controller in the Rebirth mode. The purists will play the original anyway.


I remember seeing my friend play the original game. It looked horribly clunky so I didn't play Resident Evil.... until RE4 came about and I loved it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 17, 2006)

Only Res games I could play were the 3rd one (on PC), Code:Veronica (mainly for the story and it was the DC game I had!) and of course the amazing 4th one, hope Capcom dont mess up Resi 5 and also bring it to Revolution.


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweet, i can wait to get this. Resident Evil is one of my favorite games.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 17, 2006)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Jan 17 2006 said:


> YEEEASss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"they're basing it on customer interest"


----------



## lastdual (Jan 17, 2006)

I also didn't expect this to hit so soon. Any more impressions from those who've played it?

RE games are best played in the dark, so it seems a little strange to see it as a portable game. RE-make on the Cube sure kicked ass.


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 17, 2006)

My impression: not to shabby, pretty amusing actually - especially the poor voice acting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have now confirmed that co-op is in, as is a competitive multiplayer mode (they're both "get out of the mansion alive").


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 18, 2006)

How do the graphics compare to the N64 version?


----------



## brassica (Jan 18, 2006)

N64 version was the sequel, Resident Evil 2, not that one.
But i think you can compare it to the PSOne version.


----------



## Zaraf (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, the controls in this game are REALLY bugging me.  Do ALL RE games have such bad controls?  This is the first time I've played a RE game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The voice acting is horrible too.  I've never seen such bad voice acting.  Ever.  Their intonations and such are exactly the same everytime they say the same word.  Hearing them saying "What is this?" in the same drag everytime is really annoying.

Btw, does this game freeze up for anyone else when you die?  Whenever I die, the game just freezes.

Oh yeah, how do you save in this game?


----------



## Westside (Jan 18, 2006)

RE games does have controls to get use to...  RE4 does have amazing controls tough.


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 18, 2006)

Uh.. RE4 has the same tank controls as the rest of the series.. It's just better to aim, that's pretty much it..

To save, you need ink ribbons items and save in a room with a typewriter.


----------



## Westside (Jan 18, 2006)

...I played the RE4 ps2 version and it was more like max payne type of control with good aiming...  I remember RE2 having awful camera angles from top while you're controlling character from almost a bird's eye POV.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey you beat me to my question, cause i was happy to see the game booted up after the problem with that lost magic game. I realised that the game had a bug right after i died, cause it never went back to the title screen when i was dead. I like the game though i have no problems with it other than the crash whenever you die, but for some reason the game seems harder that i remember since they went to the trouble of putting in more things to fight.


----------



## Opium (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> Ok, the controls in this game are REALLY bugging me.Â Do ALL RE games have such bad controls?Â This is the first time I've played a RE game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried the game out and I must agree the controls are horrible! Very flakey indeed. And the voice acting......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be laughing if I didn't think they were trying to be serious. You can certainly tell this is a dated game and to say the least it's no longer on my flashcart.


----------



## skywarp (Jan 18, 2006)

The controls in an RE game are supposed to be slow, it makes you feel more helpless. What do you want, FPS controls, or some standard third-person controls? Than you'd just have a generic game, and it wouldn't be scary, and more importantly, it wouldn't be Resident Evil.

The voice acting was incredibly bad in the first game thou, I'm suprised they didn't redo it. There's still a good chance they'll change it for the US version thou.


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 18, 2006)

They aren't going to change the voice acting, Capcom already stated that they would keep things to the original instead of using the voice tracks from REmake


----------



## Zaraf (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(skywarp @ Jan 17 2006 said:


> The controls in an RE game are supposed to be slow, it makes you feel more helpless. What do you want, FPS controls, or some standard third-person controls? Than you'd just have a generic game, and it wouldn't be scary, and more importantly, it wouldn't be Resident Evil.
> 
> The voice acting was incredibly bad in the first game thou, I'm suprised they didn't redo it. There's still a good chance they'll change it for the US version thou.



What I was hoping for were controls similar to Devil May Cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Minus the jumping and swords 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehehe


----------



## Bi99uy (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Jan 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the controls in this game are REALLY bugging me.Â Do ALL RE games have such bad controls?Â This is the first time I've played a RE game
> ...



"Here's a lock pick. I think you, the master of lock picking, should take it." 
Ahh, it´s so baaad.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jan 18, 2006)

Voice acting sucks....but that's the PS1 days...not one took a game seriously


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 18, 2006)

Any American voice acting in games at all sounds bad to me


----------



## PrawnSticks (Jan 18, 2006)

Having the whitescreen problem when dieing with a SC with firmware 1.6 and copier 2.5. No patches applied on, anyone have a solution?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't think the controls are that bad at all once you realise UP = Forward, which you should know anyway by now tsk tsk tsk..


----------



## berlinka (Jan 18, 2006)

I suppose the rom size is due to all the speech in this game. Well, considering the bad voice-acting in this game *read: no extra costs for actors = cheap production* hopefully this game can be ripped to pieces, so the voices are gone. And maybe we end up having a 65mb rom or something.


----------



## Strider (Jan 18, 2006)

Works perfectly on SC CF.

The intro movie is hilariously bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





When the one guy dies and she totally emotionless says his name...

or the same emotionless 'scream' when the helicopter takes off and leaves them for the dead.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There should be a whole movie like this (no, the RE movies weren't like that)


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Strider @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> Works perfectly on SC CF.
> 
> The intro movie is hilariously badÂ
> 
> ...


That surely has to be a trademark of a RE game. That and cheesy dialogue. I still think of that bit in RE4 when the guy says, 
"I have something very important to ask you. Got any gum?"

I hope Capcom doesn't spend a lot of effort porting the RE games to the handheld and try and bring out the Phoenix Wright sequel.


----------



## Jace100 (Jan 18, 2006)

Serioulsy, doesn't anyone else remember when the game came out and the creators stated that the game was an homage to bad B horror films?  Am I the only one?  The voice acting, and acting in general, is supposed to be bad.  Watch when they introduce Wesker in the intro and tell me the actor isn't hamming it up intentionally!  The series just got really popular with the main stream and turned into the franchise it is today, which I'm not complaining about RE4 was fantastic.  

I just don't get how some of you are saying you have never played a Resident Evil before?  Do you live under rocks?  It made a whole new genre of games! 


*sigh* I guess I am just a cranky old gamer... I'll just go back to playing my Robotron X


edit: Grammurs


----------



## [Jez] (Jan 18, 2006)

Im glad someone posted that... and prolly better than I could have.  This game was intended to have bad acting for the whole B Movie feel, witch I found damn funny when playing it on the PSX and it wasnt till RE sold by the buket load that Capcom decied to change the direction... Enjoy the game for what it is


----------



## Luse (Jan 18, 2006)

"That was too close. You were almost a Jill sandwich" - a classic line still to this day...

It's a zombie B-movie video game, I'm glad they left it all intact and didn't go the REmake route, don't judge it to harshly it's 10 years old... 

The controls work fine, if you complain about them it just means your a lazy gamer...


----------



## mcmonkey_uk (Jan 18, 2006)

anyone running this on an M3? i'm getting some serious slowdowns! 

just wondering if anyone has the same problem


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2006)

Just noticed something. Why the name change for the US title from Deadly Silence to Deadly Science?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(mcmonkey_uk @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> anyone running this on an M3? i'm getting some serious slowdowns!
> 
> just wondering if anyone has the same problem
> 
> ...



Ahh thats prolly my mistake heh


----------



## adgloride (Jan 18, 2006)

The white screen only happens on the supercard when you die I think.


----------



## sunlife (Jan 18, 2006)

It`s the same at the m3. white screen after death..


----------



## T-hug (Jan 18, 2006)

Just got the white screens also.  No probs though still loads up from last save OK.


----------



## Stanny (Jan 18, 2006)

maybe it`s game`s feature? : )


----------



## tedbutts (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> Just noticed something. Why the name change for the US title from Deadly Silence to Deadly Science?



resident evil is the harrowing tale of the double-edged sword that is science


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(tedbutts @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Jan 18 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed something. Why the name change for the US title from Deadly Silence to Deadly Science?
> ...


Really, I was hoping that Bill Nye, Science Guy will be the surprise end boss.


----------



## WK416 (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Jan 17 2006 said:


> "they're basing it on customer interest"


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 18, 2006)

Biohazard: Deadly Science > Resident Evil: Deadly Science/Silence.


----------



## skywarp (Jan 18, 2006)

For those curious, GBATA can rip about 5MB off of this rom, that should be helpful for those with 1Gb carts who need space for saves or whatever.


----------



## Zaraf (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Jace100 @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> Serioulsy, doesn't anyone else remember when the game came out and the creators stated that the game was an homage to bad B horror films?Â Am I the only one?Â The voice acting, and acting in general, is supposed to be bad.Â Watch when they introduce Wesker in the intro and tell me the actor isn't hamming it up intentionally!Â The series just got really popular with the main stream and turned into the franchise it is today, which I'm not complaining about RE4 was fantastic.Â
> 
> I just don't get how some of you are saying you have never played a Resident Evil before?Â Do you live under rocks?Â It made a whole new genre of games!
> 
> ...



Actually, I never had a Playstation, so I never got around to trying this game out before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But I heard plenty about it.  Never realized it was SUPPOSE to be a parody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## NeoShweaty (Jan 19, 2006)

the whole original resident evil feel gives me chills. I love the cheesy voice acting and that intro. Call me old school but Resident Evil kicks ass to this day


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Jan 19, 2006)

My god, this plays just like the PS1 version!

EXCELLENT!

By the way, if anyone wants to get the game to fit on a 128MB, dummy the pj.p256 file in data/movie. Instead of the opening movie playing, it will play the dog door movie with the audio from the beginning of the intro, but WILL NOT CRASH even if you forget to skip it. It will just cut right to the intro of the characters.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Jan 19, 2006)

waiting for this game for a while, =. = now i just hav to wait longer for my supercard to get here.  






 deadly silence sounds better than deadly science


----------



## Strider (Jan 19, 2006)

Is there any way to rip the intro to pc and view it there?


----------



## T-hug (Jan 19, 2006)

Man I forgot a\bout storing items in chests. This element of the game pisses me of man.  I got quite far but am stopping playing now until the US release.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope the white screens problems when dying while playing on m3 and supercard will be fixed in the next patcher or firmware updates.
The game is as good as it can for the ds console.
I didn't expect it any better.
I am going to try the multiplayer future as it seems interesting.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Jan 19, 2006)

hey strider, you can download the original intro from residentevilfan.com (maybe .net)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2006)

I finally bit the bullet and flashed this to my EZ-Flash II (took a half hour) but I like it, I remeber the real original turned me off cause there was like 6 zombies in the whole game. (Original PS1 games had the same problem such as Tomb Raider) Anyway I need to wait for English text but I can't wait for the USA version....I may go play the NGC version to hold me over. Oh and the EZ-flash gets white screens too.


----------



## tshu (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never really been a fan of the Resident Evil games, although the remake on GCN was beautiful. Until Resident Evil 4. That really was a good game (but still, the controls are just akward... when will we get REAL analog control?)

Still, I'm excited to give this one a try. But I'll wait for the North American version. Hopefully is stacks up well with all the other amazing DS games that have been coming out lately!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't say this will be a great must have game for the DS I mean if we really wanted strait up ports with no graphical improvements or gameplay improvements we'd all be playing our PSPs....BURN





 Seriously thouogh I am a fan of the series and RE is what made my buy the cube before the PS2, it was like ooooh look at Metal Gear Solid 2! He can shoot up a kitchen, then I saw RE and was like OMFG look at the flowing hair on the zombies. I think the controls are pretty solid, I did like how RE: Remake had a 180 button for quick turns but the controls have always been pretty easy to grasp. 

*Edit
Oh and to finish my thought, yea it's a port, nothing really new, the original wasn't that great anyway, RE2 is when the game came to shine so that pretty much should sum up this game. The new mode looks kinda lame, pointless reasons to use the stylus? Not sure, only way I'll know for sure is to play the game all the way through on both modes.


----------



## Dogg Thang (Jan 20, 2006)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Jan 20 2006 said:


> (Original PS1 games had the same problem such as Tomb Raider)



What was the problem with Tomb Raider?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 20, 2006)

The first game had like 5 tigers, 2 crows through out the whole game. I dunno I just found some of the original PS1 games super slow.


----------



## opcode32 (Jan 20, 2006)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Jan 18 2006 said:


> In an interview, it was said that if customer interest in this game was high enough, they would consider making a NEW RE game for DS rather than another port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i dunno if too many people are really wanting to buy a game that has been ported 3947394374 times already and almost everyone has played already. sorry, but after seeing this game on psx/dc/pc/gc i am not really interested in this...

also, to all the people saying RE4 did not have analogue controls, maybe your controllers are broken? because i played through the game again like 3 weeks ago and i am quite positive that the controls were all 100% analogue (walking + shootíing)


----------



## Dogg Thang (Jan 20, 2006)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Jan 20 2006 said:


> The first game had like 5 tigers, 2 crows through out the whole game. I dunno I just found some of the original PS1 games super slow.



Well, I'm not going to argue with you because it's simply varying tastes but I loved the emptiness of the original Tomb Raider. It was all about the exploring and the jumping puzzles, not combat. But that's just me. 

Resident Evil is a different beast, but I think the first one had plenty of enemies. There was barely a safe room in the house and, when the Hunters were unleashed, it became even more dangerous.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oddly enough, I've never played a Resident Evil game yet...


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 20, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jan 21 2006 said:


> Oddly enough, I've never played a Resident Evil game yet...



I'd never played one either till a few years back with a mate on a PSone, and I thought it to be some of the most rigid awful sh!t I have ever played, hence I don't know why I am bothering to get this ATM, I may cancel it actually.

On the other hand Resident Evil 4 was a load of fun, I really expected it to be a bit more free on the camera side of things as opposed to being locked in the over the shoulder view, but it was a million times better than the old games.
I just hope that they fix up the clunky inventory/weapon system for the next game, I mean there are ways of keeping the game nostalgic without keeping outdated systems. [/end off-topic rant]


----------



## NeoShweaty (Jan 20, 2006)

i guess if you didnt play it at release then the sense of nostalgia isnt there. I am okay with the rigid controls cause it is apart of the old school goodness.


----------



## better than Shan (Jan 20, 2006)

i hate the save system... i totally hate it...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 20, 2006)

QUOTE(better than Shannon @ Jan 20 2006 said:


> i hate the save system... i totally hate it...



Is it the one where you have to save at typewriters...or is that Parasite Eve...or maybe both...mmm...Parasite Eve rocked.


----------



## better than Shan (Jan 20, 2006)

typewriters, aha, saves are limited to some stupid ink pots...
i simply cant stand this...

silent hill ds would be much more welcome...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 20, 2006)

QUOTE(better than Shannon @ Jan 20 2006 said:


> i hate the save system... i totally hate it...




The save system sucks indeed, but also so does the item storage system.  Once your inventry is full you must use Item 'Chests' that are very scarce and scattered to store and retrieve itemsyou WILL need to beat the game.


[-EDIT-]

Beat the game in 8:49 with 29 saves.  Once finished it unlocked MASTER OF KNIFING mode and now Barry is available for play in WIRELESS MODE.


----------



## assassinz (Jan 24, 2006)

I noticed you can use the stylus to "touch" Jill's chest and slap her ass and she'll react.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, how does Barry or Chris react?


----------



## Westside (Jan 24, 2006)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Jan 24 2006 said:


> I noticed you can use the stylus to "touch" Jill's chest and slap her ass and she'll react.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lolol... is this true???  Man I wish I had the game... on the other thought how WOULD Barry or Chris react?


----------



## assassinz (Jan 25, 2006)

With Chris, if you touch his head he acts like he's fixing his hair. He acts like he's scratching his arse if, you know...


----------

